# Lush Strings



## gmixstudios (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello there I am keen to get into classical music and I am looking for some suggestions, the sound i am looking for is of "lush strings" and no vocals at all


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

It has got to be Prokofiev's "Romeo and Juliet" my friend. Some of the best string writing I've heard in a long time!


----------



## gmixstudios (Apr 27, 2006)

cheers edward


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not too sure what you mean by lush, but Adagio For Strings by Samuel Barber may be a good choice.


----------



## Papageno (May 22, 2006)

Paganini - Violin Concerto?


----------

